# Update: 2nd New, Alternate Uniform



## myst

Looks pretty good to me. 

http://www.uni-watch.com/2011/10/12/a-bunch-of-new-nba-uniform-designs-are-leaked/


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

That jersey has been around for a few years, they just never wear it.


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*











I love these. Glad we're going to be wearing them.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Hopefully we do start wearing them because they are so sick.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Yeah, I love them.

How do you get them in NBA 2K12?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Hopefully that's the case. Those jerseys are sick.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

AWESOME! Myself and a few others have been wanting to see these on the court for years. I think someone even said that they'd go well with our new era seeing as we're The Dark Side now. Hopefully this isn't just for the game. Jason Jackson said there are special alternates in the works for the coming season. Wouldn't specify if it was retro or what.

These would look good with white gear (head/sweatbands, shooting sleeves, maybe even shoes/socks)


----------



## myst

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

And here it is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

About time we use those. No surprise though. You knew the Heat would want to capitalize on the big 3 and new uniforms mean a lot of new merchandise sold.



> TheJaxShow Jason Jackson
> No to let the cat TOTALLY out the bag but you will see 3 new jerseys for the @miamiheat this season -- 2 u have seen and the new HOME black


Guess we'll be using them at home.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*



> MiamiHEAT The Miami HEAT
> Yes, at select home games you'll see them. RT @its_3_jaye: @MiamiHEAT are they using the all black uniform in the season???


----------



## Ben

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Very nice. Should wear black shoes with them though.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Agreed - black shoes would complete the look.

Are these available on NBA 2K yet?


----------



## 29380

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Miami planning on doing a Black Hot theme for the playoffs this year?


----------



## TheAnswer

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Omg looks sickkkkkkk. One of the best in the league.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*



Knicks4life said:


> Miami planning on doing a Black Hot theme for the playoffs this year?


Im calling it early with 'Blackout'.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*



Knicks4life said:


> Miami planning on doing a Black Hot theme for the playoffs this year?


Looks like it..


> Here's a sneak peek of our new 'Back In Black' Miami HEAT uniform! Get ready to see this on the court during select games this season.


It'd be awesome if we were able to wear black for the playoffs as well. Doubt the league would allow that though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Heat to debut those jerseys on January 19 against the Lakers


> TheJaxShow Jason Jackson
> RT @estevezj: @TheJaxShow Any idea when the #Heat will unveil the new Jersey. <--u r on it debuts 1/19 vs Lakers, but in MHG stores now


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

I agree that it would look better with white accessories. White headbands and sleeve is much sicker.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Thank you Deezy. I tweeted the suggestion to Micky and the big 3. Hopefully they oblige. They sorta did it for the game we won in Dallas in the Finals, but for whatever reason switched to black gear/socks the next game and lost.

White everything except for black socks is what I'd do. Just to distinguish it from the road blacks. But black everything works too. I'm sure they'll do something unique. They're all fashion gurus.

Yes, Im still the resident fashologist.

Im still holding out for a (tasteful shade of) yellow home jersey. With mostly white panels. Would look real cool and go well with the paint.

Question is what the other two jersey are that we've seen. I asked Jax if they were the road/home inaugural unis, but he only answered the other part of my tweet. I'd love to see the guys in the black old school Heat jerseys. Even the white ones would look cooler than the XX season because they wont be using that shiny glacier material that I hate. Could be the either/or, as well as the Floridian ones again, but I dont see them taking those out again, despite the fact we won a chip that year. Maybe white Flordians and black inaugurals? I could dig that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Could one of them be the "El Heat" jerseys? Hope not. Those are awful.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Yeah hate that El Heat crap. I'd like to see the late 90s Heat jerseys make an appearance.

Jace, the BBallForum fashionista :laugh:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

What's worse, Floridians or El Heat? Hard to say.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Forgot about the red one. That was real cool too.

Im sure we'll see the El Heats forever now, as theyll be doing Noche Latina every year now. Im guessing Jax wasnt referring to that.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

I think El Heat is worse. Its just lame - atleast the Floridians was a different look.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Im not huge on the Floridians, but a lot of people (even outside of FL) loved them. They'd probably sell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Yeah, the Floridians was an ok change up for those handful of games. And like the throwbacks that we wore during that XX season, those would also look better without the glossy look that the uniforms used to have.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Throwbacks from that XX year just bring back bad memories.

Sometimes I wake up in a cold sweat screaming 'RICKY DAVIS!'


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*



Wade County said:


> Throwbacks from that XX year just bring back bad memories.
> 
> Sometimes I wake up in a cold sweat screaming 'RICKY DAVIS!'


Which is why I thought we'd never go there again. Another reason to go the black or red route.

I actually like the chest font better on the first unis than the current ones. The border made it pop more. Hoping they do something closer to that for the likely-soon-to-be-coming revamps. Need a neck border again too.

The Magic came in a year after us and have had twice as many uniforms. Considering how awful a couple have been its no surprise, and our current set have a longevity to them, but its getting close to time me-thinks. They came in 2000, right?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

I said it last year but I still want a new logo. The burning ball looks like something out of clipart.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Well since we're talking about the changes we want to see, the biggest change I want to see is the colors of the seats in the AAA. A darker color would make that arena look so much better. Just look how it looks during "back in black". The Panthers changed their seat colors and their arena looks much better now.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Well if we're talking about changes to the stadium then I want a full orchestra pit and for us to get rid of the cheesy sound board and shitty pop music. Instead of basketball teams playing Usher's Let it Burn or Miley Cyrus Party in the USA so loud it crushes our souls we should have this playing live:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

I would die for a nice Yellow Heat Jersey.

Yellow red and black, that would be sick.

Think the Heat logo but with the colors inverted for the gear (not the actual logo).


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

LOL Adam. Orchestra pit would be crazy-sick. We're epic enough to warrant it.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*



Adam said:


> Well if we're talking about changes to the stadium then I want a full orchestra pit and for us to get rid of the cheesy sound board and shitty pop music. Instead of basketball teams playing Usher's Let it Burn or Miley Cyrus Party in the USA so loud it crushes our souls we should have this playing live:


Holy shit that would be perfect

I thought they should have come out to the Empire Strikes Back song ever since they played it for them in Cleveland. Just embrace the villain role.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*






How awesome would this be for intro music


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

That would be sooooo badass. 'Enter Sandman' is cool but its getting old.

I dont know if theyd be willing to embrace the villain thing that much. Maybe when they wear their home blacks.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*



BigWill33176 said:


> I love these. Glad we're going to be wearing them.


Those are awesome.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

I think I'll get myself one when they go on sale. Shame NBA Europe Store shut down couple years ago.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

The cool part is the old ones they sold that they didnt wear said HEAT while the ones theyll be rocking say MIAMI.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*



Dee-Zy said:


> I would die for a nice Yellow Heat Jersey.
> 
> Yellow red and black, that would be sick.
> 
> Think the Heat logo but with the colors inverted for the gear (not the actual logo).


Ugh no. Gold alternates are terrible. Sonics were the only team to really pull it off.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

THERE CAN BE ANOTHER!

I think Indiana's look OK, at least the pinstripe ones of old. Of course the Lakers look good. The Hornets and Hawks from their last set were the most egregious, just awful. The Hornets new ones are kinda bad too.

I think our color scheme could allow for them too look good if a tasteful shade and color combo is used.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*


----------



## Floods

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

In the art studio that is my head, I cannot come up with any look that would elevate it above that Hawks trolljob.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*



Knicks4life said:


>


Maybe this would work if the NBA starts doing China nights.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

That's epic failage. Too saturated a shade of yellow, the name should be white, and its a replica so it doesnt have the side panels to take away from the piss-yellow.

Good find though, knicks4life. I actually have a gold MJ Bulls jersey that looks way better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Those are ugly as hell. Did they really sell those back then? Dont remember them.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Ive been to 40+ games and never seen anyone rock it


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Am I crazy - I always liked these Hornets ones, and would like to see a 'Heat' version.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

I like those too. Same goes for the Warriors yellow "the city" throwbacks, Tough thing with yellow jerseys for us is that red is our other primary color. Most uniform combinations would look Ronald McDonald like. They'd have to be primarily black and yellow.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Those are ugly as hell. Did they really sell those back then? Dont remember them.


Yeah they were sold around 2001, when they came out I thought that they were going to be the Heat's new alternate jersey because the Heat did not debut the red alternate yet and they replace the black on their court with that bright ass yellow and red when they moved to AAA.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*



Wade County said:


> Am I crazy - I always liked these Hornets ones, and would like to see a 'Heat' version.


AGREED!


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

They need to repaint the court too. Back to the all black. That yellow/red is ugly.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*










Do that, just with the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

I wish. That's pretty much how the court was at the Miami Arena. I hate the yellow key too.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

I don't mind the court as much as I used to, but I'd still prefer if we got rid of the yellow.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Yeah the yellow makes it look...kiddie. Maybe red paint with yellow edges if they insist on yellow. Just reverse it. I'm really surprised it hasn't been done yet. Yellow is so subtly used in all other color combos for Heat stuff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Yellow and Red is just the worst color combination you could have. That yellow key is the last noticeable yellow we have. I understand that it went with the ugly yellow seats that the AAA used to have, but those have been gone for years now, time for the yellow key to go as well. A whole rebranding wouldnt be the dumbest idea. They need to capitalize on these big 3 years as much as possible. New logo and new uni's = tons of money.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

I agree. I've been against it because I like teams that maintain same color-scheme/logo for their entire existence, but we're not legendary enough to have to do that. 

Would you be opposed to going back to black/red/orange? I thought that looked good, and that way all Miami teams would use orange (Canes, Dolphins, Marlins).


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

I couldn't even find any pictures of the black paint in Miami Arena, does anybody have any? I need some nostalgia.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Cant find pics, but how about video from the old arena, specifically from Zo's 50pt game..






This video also got me to miss the Dr. Jack days.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

night and day


----------



## Ben

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

If they literally just changed the yellow to black, that'd look sick. The old court looks _too_ black now. :laugh:


----------



## myst

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Damn, Zo had some sick footwork.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*



BlackNRed said:


> I couldn't even find any pictures of the black paint in Miami Arena, does anybody have any? I need some nostalgia.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Definitely too black but I prefer it to too yellow. Anyone feeling my yellow-back-to-orange idea? I like the old logo a little better too, the one I was using as my avatar before this masterful photograph.

Red/yellow is quite McD's, though as a passionate Heat fan I've learned to like it when tastefully done on certain shoes.



















I like...

While...

These look a little too Micky-D's:


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*



Knicks4life said:


>


Nice thanks.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Those black on blacks are sick!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

Here's the other new uni this season. The White Floridians jersey


> MiamiHEAT The Miami HEAT
> [email protected] really feeling that Miami Floridian style! pic.twitter.com/1RPtu1KH












Again, you new the Heat would do everything possible to capitalize on the big 3. They're probably scouring the history books to see what other former pro basketball teams played in Miami


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: Uodate: 2nd New, Alternate Uniform*

I actually like those way more than the black Floridian ones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Uodate: 2nd New, Alternate Uniform*

Same here. Though I think it helps not having that shine that the old jerseys had.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Leaked Heat alternate uniform in NBA 2k12*

I called this earlier in this thread. I like them better than the black ones too, especially without the shine. Jason Jackson said there'd be two "new" ones we've seen before, so I wouldn't be surprised if we see the inaugural-style blacks or reds as the other. 

Also another pair of shoes for LeBron and Dwyane to sell. Works for everyone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Uodate: 2nd New, Alternate Uniform*










:laugh:


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Uodate: 2nd New, Alternate Uniform*

Hahaha that facial hair is great


----------



## Ben

*Re: Uodate: 2nd New, Alternate Uniform*

Those jerseys are so good.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Uodate: 2nd New, Alternate Uniform*



> The annual Uni Watch NBA season preview column, which was posted here on Page 2 Wednesday, mentioned that there were nine ABA-based throwback designs still waiting for their official unveilings. Now, the first one has already shown up: The Heat will play several games dressed as the old Miami Floridians.
> 
> This isn't the first time the Heat have resurrected the Floridians' look. Back around 2004, they wore the black road version, instead of the white home design they'll be going with this time.
> 
> "It took a bit of convincing to get the players to embrace the design, what with all that magenta," says Heat chief marketing officer Michael McCullough. "You'll notice I said magenta, not pink." Whatever you say, Michael.
> 
> The Floridians uni, *which the Heat will wear for six dates (Jan. 21 and 22, Feb. 5 and 7, and March 6 and 7*), gives the team a staggering six uniform designs for this season: home, road, red alternate, "Back in Black" alternate, "Latin Nights" alternate, and now the Floridians design. Why stop there? Go for lucky seven!


*ESPN*

Maybe Jax was counting the El Heat ones, though that would be silly since we've worn them every year since 09. But at the same time its hard for me to imagine us wearing two HWC's this year, though the Cavs have worn multiple in one season several times. The six games in which we're wearing these are against Philly, Milwaukee, Toronto, Cleveland, New Jersey, and Atlanta, respectively. Forgot to check if any were on national TV, but it seems like theyre all lower-end, SunSports only affairs.

Note: People keep referencing the black Floridians jersey being worn in 2004, but it was actually 05-06, aka Championship year.



> The Heat are back in black. This design concept dates back to the spring of 2004, when the team handed out black-on-black T-shirts as promotional giveaways, which became a big hit among the fan base during the playoffs. *Unlike the team's regular uniforms, this one uses old-style nylon dazzle fabric instead of the new-style mesh, so the black surface should really shimmer.* The plan is for the team to wear it for six "big" or "important" home games, beginning with the game against the Lakers on Jan. 19.





I noticed that they looked shinier than the Rev30s in the photo shoot. I like the way the new blacks look without the sheen, but of the three jerseys, the old blacks were the most suited for the shiny look, so it might look pretty good with these. Does it look like the same material to you? Im guessing its different, to at least come close to matching the weight of the Rev30s. It actually looks like what the swingman jerseys are now made of. Looking forward to seeing how they look on the court.

So 6 Floridians games, 6 "Back in Black" games, probably 2 "El Heat" games...that alone is almost half of our home games. If I'm right about the inaugurals that's even more home games we'll be wearing special unis. By next year we'll have a different jersey every game.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Uodate: 2nd New, Alternate Uniform*

That white floridians one looks pretty awesome IMO.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Uodate: 2nd New, Alternate Uniform*

I guess I am the only one who find the Floridian ugly as hell.


----------



## BlackNRed

I love the Floridian Jerseys, why did they stop wearing them.


----------



## Jace

Was just an '06 thing. I like the white ones so much better. So Miami.


----------



## Jace

Surya provided some interesting insight that I found a little surprising:



> *SuryaHeatNBA* _Surya Fernandez_
> 
> @jordub @DavidAlen I wish they had the inaugurals. I asked a Heat rep about it, the NBA assigned them Floridians this year. Not their call.


I was wrong about the inaugurals, and it surprises me the league tells them to wear the throw backs. Maybe its a revenue-sharing thing, but you'd think the Heat just wanted to capitalize on the Big 3 years.

So yeah, its not the Heat scouring Miami basketball history for something to wear. David Stern mandate...basketball reasons.
Next year hopefully we'll see the inaugural blacks or reds. I had the Heat wear them in 2k and its super sweet seeing LeBron in them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Next year is the 25th anniversary season so throwbacks wouldnt be a surprise.


----------



## BlackNRed

Jace said:


> Was just an '06 thing. I like the white ones so much better. So Miami.


I like them in black or white. I think those vertical stripes look sick. And surprisingly the pink and orange works. Nice tropical theme.


----------



## Jace

They should play in sandals, and the Heat dancers should be in thongs.


----------

